# Crate Training



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Stage 1: Daytime.

When I picked up Cooper from his Breeder two weeks ago he was in and spent a lot of time in an open roof Crate with his sister. When I took him to the vet (friend of mine) he spent about 2 hours in a locked crate by himself and never had a problem with it (we were always in the room).

For two weeks I've given him the laundry (has a dog door which he fits in) and a large dog bed with blankets etc. He's been okay on it but I think what this has allowed me to be is a little lazy with his toilet training. He goes outside, but he goes wherever he wants (preferably on the deck)..... 









Today we went for a drive and bought a 48" metal crate - I've put the divider on it and put his blankets in there and a couple of his toys (new addition Kong Toy with Ham inside ).

Getting him inside there has not been a problem. He naturally walked in there to explore and because it smelt like his old bed. Also I've moved his bed from the laundry in to the study... So now I MUST be more attentive with his toiletry requirements. He usually whines/barks when he needs to go outside anyway with very few pee accidents inside.









Anyway, just wanted to tell you what I feel could be a success story - tonight will tell. I keep throwing treats (kibble) in there for him to find, and I just put something special inside his Kong while he wasnt looking... and within about 10 seconds he's running back into his crate to try and find everything 

Hopefully he has a nap in there today before i go to work...

If you are still reading, I do have a question. People have told me its not good to leave them in there (locked) for hours and hours... is it okay to leave it unlocked during the day but if i have to go out to do something, I can make sure he's used the toilet then lock him in there... and same for night, if he's just content on sleeping there regardless, does it have to be locked?

Thank-you.


----------



## MegRose (May 25, 2013)

At night (for bed),and when my husband and I leave (usually for only a couple hours at a time), our 9 week old GSD goes in his crate-locked. 
We haven't ran into any problems with leaving him in there for up to four hours at a time (at night). 
It has really helped with teaching him how to control his bladder. When he really has to go, he will bark to wake me up. 
We also have been putting treats in there so he associates the crate with something positive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

When my pup was young, I spent a great deal of effort ensuring she enjoyed her crate and it was a positive experience. I also would only let her out when I could pay attention to her. I was adament about not allowing her to develop bad habits. She is out a lot now (she's 18mo), but I still crate her at night.

I have become more liberal with allowing her access to the house as she has gotten older, but I still do not allow her to roam the house when I (or some other family member) can't pay attention to where she is and what she is doing. I'm probably a bit paranoid, I've heard too many horror stories of dogs eating a sock and requiring surgery...


----------



## Aliqua (May 16, 2013)

Yeah cooper has been really good. I'm trying to develop a really strong bond between us. Letting him be one of the family and it's working (just like our first dog). First and foremost he's a member of our family and a pet and then he's the next Sch world champion (hahah!!). 

Last night was his first FULL night in his crate. I only got up at 3 to let him goto the toilet. After that he cried (seldom) for 5 mins. Just trying to get my attention then he fell asleep til 7am. Can't complain. Oh iTunes is my secret. Just because I always have music going ... Maybe he felt like i was still there?

Happy days. His focus is improving (except at meal time haha. )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kingsj (Sep 17, 2011)

You know your dog best! You should enjoy your pup and be comfortable. The first two weeks I had my pup, I slept next to her crate downstairs, but I still crated her . I felt it was good bonding (even if it was terrible sleep, lol). My wife thought I was crazy, and she's usually right. After she would settle quietly and was comfortable (my pup that is), I crated her next to my bed at night. Now we have two crates, one downstairs so she can be around the daily bustle when crated during he day, and one in my bedroom for nighttime. It works well for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

